# Russian Ammo Banned



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Department of State announced that it will soon prohibit the importation of Russian ammunition into the United States. According to a release on the Department of State’s website, “[n]ew and pending permit applications for the permanent importation of firearms and ammunition manufactured or located in Russia will be subject to a policy of denial.” 









NRA-ILA | Biden Administration Bans Importation of Russian Ammunition


The Biden Administration’s Department of State announced that it will soon prohibit the importation of Russian ammunition into the United States. According to a release on the Department of State’s website, “[n]ew and pending permit applications for the permanent importation of firearms and...




www.nraila.org


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Are they sanctioning Russia or America with this move?
I've heard Russian ammo is up to 45% of our domestic ammo supply.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes, Russia is 40%+ of US sales.
Not trying to sound like Jesse Jackson, but just like legislation and regulation thru taxation it is doing what congress is unwilling to do nor what the people want.
It is doubtful anyone is going to make 7.62x39 or 7.62x54r in bulk in the US at the price Russia did. It is possible it is all going to be purchased from Romania or other ex soviet countries but now at a huge premium.
This is happening while staples like 9mm and 556 are still price spiking.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> *Are they sanctioning Russia or America with this move?*
> I've heard Russian ammo is up to 45% of our domestic ammo supply.


Don't know if it is a sanction, as they say. But both are getting screwed. U.S. gun owners more than Russia.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Wolf has a plant in the Ukraine , Finocchi 7.62x39 is out of Hungary , more ammo companies will clearly make more here or in neutral countries like Spain.

it is going to keep the price of 7.62x39 up and possibly 7.62x54 

PPU makes their 7.62x54 in serbia

what it means is the days of cheap bulk ammo are over but they kind of already were 

I think gone are the days when I was a broke collage student buying brown paper sacks of 50 rounds of 7.62x39 for 5 dollars to feed my SKS when I went to a buddies farm to shoot.

now my son is off being a broke college student the closest thing to cheap shooting is 22lr


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The Taliban could make a little walking around money selling ammo and rifle parts. I heard they just acquired a huge shipment from a government liquidation. 
Ammo Akbar R Us.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> The Taliban could make a little walking around money selling ammo and rifle parts. I heard they just acquired a huge shipment from a government liquidation.
> Ammo Akbar R Us.


That's a good point.
Russia will make up those sales somewhere, and Afghanistan and other terrorist countries will gladly step up and take whatever they have


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> now my son is off being a broke college student the closest thing to cheap shooting is 22lr


Tell him to enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, they had to start somewhere didn't they. Lets be clear, anyone who seeks to disarm you is your enemy. And your enemy doesn't have your best interest at heart.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Department of State announced that it will soon prohibit the importation of Russian ammunition into the United States. According to a release on the Department of State’s website, “[n]ew and pending permit applications for the permanent importation of firearms and ammunition manufactured or located in Russia will be subject to a policy of denial.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just going to be a temporary, scare-based inflation. It’s not actually a ban, but a policy statement that the DoC intends to deny all future import permit applications. Permits are granted for up to two years at a time. Given that we’re 18 months into the biggest Ammo crunch in history, all available capacity for the next two years is already on permit (if not multiple permits, given the way many exporters have been overselling capacity and delivering to the highest bidder). If this ammo crunch continues for another two years, the Russian ammo plants will export their cases, projectiles, primers, and propellant to Eastern European loaders.

This really has no teeth. Don’t get me wrong, it will push prices up, as they were just starting to relax, but it won’t be because of any new strain on supply. The inflation will entirely be on the demand side.


----------

